# Heart Rate Monitors



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, since *I* got the GPScoffeemakerHRMprinterfaxmachine, I MUST recommend the v-max HRM. I have had Polar before (in a hand-held) and it did not pick up nearly as well as this V-max. 

If you go to The Distance Depot, they are SO HELPFUL, and have tons of videos on how to set everything up. 

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Two most popular choices are V-max and Polar brands. Both are similar in terms of ease of use and durability in terms of not breaking stuff during normal use, at least in my experience.

Biggest difference is the initial cost (with the V-max being priced higher).. but I think the OVERALL cost of the V-max is better. Why? The Polar transmitters do NOT have replaceable batteries! The watches do, but not the actual transmitters. So once that battery dies, you have to either send it back to the company to replace the battery (which last I checked was $30 plus shipping) or else buy a whole new transmitter! V-max transmitters (and watches) have replaceable batteries (and it's simple to do and the batteries are cheap and can be found just about anywhere that sells batteries).

Wanna guess what brand we have? :lol:


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Oooh, very helpful! Thanks, guys! 

So I'm thinking this one here:

Best Discount Price on V-MAX® Basic Equine Heart Rate Monitor Systems

Yay or nay?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like the same HRM parts that I got to adapt the Garmin.

I found Cheri to be extremely nice, answering my 10,000 stupid questions!!!

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Brighteyes said:


> So I'm thinking this one here:
> 
> Best Discount Price on V-MAX® Basic Equine Heart Rate Monitor Systems
> 
> Yay or nay?



That would be my pick. 

Distance Depot is great to deal with and always has good prices. They also stand behind what they sell. I had something damaged in transit and they were happy to take it back and replace it (they even paid return shipping). I expected it to be a giant hassle and wasn't I pleasantly surprised when it wasn't!!


----------

